# A35



## A3DFU

Is it close to being posted through the letterbox soon?


----------



## les

7 days since Dani posted this and yet not one reply by anybody on the committee. It's easy enough to produce one magazine but to continue producing a quality one and on time takes quite a bit more. 
There is obviously a reason why Dani has had no reply ignorance is just one of them, don't want to tell for some reason another. I am sure there is a reasonable and logical reason for no reply, well isn't there?


----------



## peter-ss

I'm looking forward to seeing my article in print.

Hopefully it's not too far away?


----------



## roddy

cant be many of the famous " baby austin " still around..


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

les said:


> 7 days since Dani posted this and yet not one reply by anybody on the committee. It's easy enough to produce one magazine but to continue producing a quality one and on time takes quite a bit more.
> There is obviously a reason why Dani has had no reply ignorance is just one of them, don't want to tell for some reason another. I am sure there is a reasonable and logical reason for no reply, well isn't there?


Shhhhh Les it's a conspiracy did you not know? [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Regards
From "that Cupra woman"


----------



## A3DFU

Hmmmm; (almost) another month has gone past and still no reply ,,,,,,,,

Tick-tock-tick-tock


----------



## tonksy26

A3DFU said:


> Hmmmm; (almost) another month has gone past and still no reply ,,,,,,,,
> 
> Tick-tock-tick-tock


Don't expect a reply any time soon. I pm'd nick a few days ago about an idea that kind of included the forum and got no reply what so ever.....


----------



## A3DFU

tonksy26 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm; (almost) another month has gone past and still no reply ,,,,,,,,
> 
> Tick-tock-tick-tock
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect a reply any time soon. I pm'd nick a few days ago about an idea that kind of included the forum and got no reply what so ever.....
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Rest assured, I've long given up ,,,,,, but then I may not renew my club membership come that time and that's after being a TTOC member since almost 13 years now through thick and thin!!!!!!

Sad times indeed


----------



## les

tonksy26 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm; (almost) another month has gone past and still no reply ,,,,,,,,
> 
> Tick-tock-tick-tock
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect a reply any time soon. I pm'd nick a few days ago about an idea that kind of included the forum and got no reply what so ever.....
Click to expand...

Your lucky. ........ he replied to my other post about the mag which is now locked due to abuse. Not so very long ago you would have been looking forward to the 3rd mag of the year around now. Beware of Greeks bearing gifts. :roll:


----------



## phope

You know what? the other guys on the committee are putting in a lot of work with the current issue - various articles are written and have been proof-read

I've not been able to help at all - combination of my own work commitments (doing the work of three people at the moment) and my own health is preventing me from helping out with the mag at present

You'd do well to remember that we all have jobs/commitments as well


----------



## A3DFU

phope said:


> You'd do well to remember that we all have jobs/commitments as well


As did the last editor, Peter.

But thank you for your kind comment - a comment at last from one of the committee members for which I'm most grateful :roll:


----------



## les

phope said:


> You know what? the other guys on the committee are putting in a lot of work with the current issue - various articles are written and have been proof-read
> 
> I've not been able to help at all - combination of my own work commitments (doing the work of three people at the moment) and my own health is preventing me from helping out with the mag at present
> 
> You'd do well to remember that we all have jobs/commitments as well


Valid point and so did the previous committee and they rallied round and helped one another. I often chipped in with the odd article. However you do have to remember the promises made and we aren't talking about a magazine a few weeks overdue here but a hell of a lot longer.


----------



## Nem

les said:


> ...and we aren't talking about a magazine a few weeks overdue here but a hell of a lot longer.


Can we at least stick to the facts and not make things up please?

We 'should' be producing a quarterly magazine, so thats a magazine every 3 months by my reckoning. The last mag was sent out at the end of June so, July, august, end of September was the next scheduled print date. We're currently at the third week of October *so to date we're three weeks overdue at this point*.

The June edition was a bit late I accept but we all know it was a difficult time, it was four months after issue 33 was sent out instead of three months. Under the circumstances and including a total redesign with a new designer I don't think it was too bad personally.

The February magazine, issue 33, was actually the Winter edition and should have been on doormats late December, so that issue was actually two months late. So even John and his schedule were not perfect. I'm NOT saying this was John's fault before you jump on me for saying this, there were other reasons it took a while longer and with the best will in the world by John it came out in February. But then nobody was in uproar then with it was two months late.

I would say with 90% of the content now received for issue 35, and the design well underway that we are about 4 weeks away from printing and sending out to members. From that point we could really do with pulling out a fast issue to get more back on track and get off to a great start for the new year.

There is actually no downside to the mag taking a little longer, apart from our members looking forward to receiving the magazine. Premium members get four issues with each membership term, not just one calendar year. This was done specifically as the magazine schedule is a changeable entity and to make sure nobody misses out on an issue they have paid for. All that happens is a member would stay a member for a little while longer until the next issue arrives at which point they expire or renew. *A slightly longer membership, free of charge, and still get everything they paid for...*

This bickering needs to stop, the members voted, end of, the committee are not starting any of these threads, we're just working away as usual, so let us get on with it. Come next July everyone makes their choices again, but until that time we will do our best to run this club.


----------



## A3DFU

Nem said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and we aren't talking about a magazine a few weeks overdue here but a hell of a lot longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say with 90% of the content now received for issue 35, and the design well underway that we are about 4 weeks away from printing and sending out to members. From that point we could really do with pulling out a fast issue to get more back on track and get off to a great start for the new year.
Click to expand...

Thank you Nick. This was a reply I was looking for when asking my initial question


----------



## audimad

phope said:


> You know what? the other guys on the committee are putting in a lot of work with the current issue - various articles are written and have been proof-read
> 
> I've not been able to help at all - combination of my own work commitments (doing the work of three people at the moment) and my own health is preventing me from helping out with the mag at present
> 
> You'd do well to remember that we all have jobs/commitments as well


Guess what i am doing? I'm playing the worlds smallest violin. :lol:


----------



## phope

audimad said:


> Guess what i am doing? I'm playing the worlds samallest violin. :lol:


Good for you, if you get pleasure from playing small instruments.


----------



## A3DFU

Any news on the next issue of absoluTTe?


----------



## Stueyturn

2 weeks ago Nick said it was approx 4 weeks away from print.


----------



## A3DFU

Ah. Looking fw to reading it


----------



## Nem

While the above is correct, there's no harm in an update 

I believe we're just waiting for 1 last article to come in, and two half page news pieces to be completed by way of content now.

The design is all laid out, just waiting for the last content to be flowed into the pages.

While I'd like to say two weeks time we'll be printing it might be just slightly out of reach, but it really comes down to a window with the printers to fit us in.

Either way it'll be on doormats well before Christmas, and we'll start all over again. Articles for A36 are already coming in so hopefully we can pull back some of the time the schedule has lost this issue.


----------



## Nem

Quick update...

We've gone to print 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks for letting us know Nick.
So we *WILL *get the _summer_ issue just before Christmas if the postman works hard 

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[with A34 having been the Spring issue]


----------



## Nem

A3DFU said:


> Thanks for letting us know Nick.
> So we *WILL *get the _summer_ issue just before Christmas if the postman works hard
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> [with A34 having been the Spring issue]


Just can't let it go can you. :?


----------



## A3DFU

Let go what? I'm just happy that we'll finally get the summer issue. Did I say anything else? :?:


----------



## Nem

So the word 'summer' highlighted in italic isn't a blatant dig at the committee for not producing the magazine to a perfect schedule and your way of pointing this out for everyone.

For someone who ran for club chair you really should be above all of this Dani, it's sad really.


----------



## OllieTT

Nem said:


> So the word 'summer' highlighted in italic isn't a blatant dig at the committee for not producing the magazine to a perfect schedule and your way of pointing this out for everyone.
> 
> For someone who ran for club chair you really should be above all of this Dani, it's sad really.


I think it was just little wry sarcasm. I don't think it was meant in a nasty way. Lighten up, it's nearly Christmas 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H

An Indian Summer perhaps? :lol: Now that was a bit of wry humour - glad you've got it together. I have a related question though.

Following a previous post the other week I was going to ask if the "Newsletter" was still being produced as the N34 (Spring 2013) version had not yet been made available to web members up to, was it two weeks ago when I checked? I see it's now been made available. As we are about to receive the Summer edition (A35) of the magazine in December and as web members are supposed to receive four Newsletters per year, based on the Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter editions of the magazine, and with the schedule running late, does that now mean that Web membership lasts for longer than a year i.e. four issues -however long it takes? I understand this is the case for full members but would just like to clarify this for web members. Thanks.


----------



## Nem

Wry humour I can take no problem 

The late addition of the last newsletter was an oversight and was rectified when it was pointed out to me last month. The next newsletter will be uploaded to the members are in time with the magazine being posted out.

But unlike the premium members who run from issue number to issue number the web members are still on a one year basis so will simply receive the newsletters produced in that time frame. They can however still log in and read the newsletters made available during their year after hey have expired, the same going for the last one if people expired before I added it.

So, as far as we are told it will be posted next week in time for Christmas and then we'll need to step up a gear to get A36 produced.


----------



## peter-ss

Excellent.


----------



## TT Law

I know this is slightly off topic but is their a plan in place to get the magazine production back on schedule? This is not a dig but concern that with people's memberships in effect lasting for 2 years at the current rate of production the clubs income is at serious risk?

Regards

Steve


----------



## Nem

I'm out for the evening at the moment Steve but will respond to your concern when I'm home later.

Thanks.


----------



## John-H

Nem said:


> ... But unlike the premium members who run from issue number to issue number the web members are still on a one year basis so will simply receive the newsletters produced in that time frame. They can however still log in and read the newsletters made available during their year after hey have expired, the same going for the last one if people expired before I added it. ...


So does that mean that web members who only have, say two issues provided during their one year membership, will only ever be able to see those two issues and not the four they have paid for - or have I misunderstood?


----------



## Nem

No John, you have not misunderstood, you have found yet another way to highlight that the committee, in your eyes, are failing to provide what we should.

Run off, give Dani a 'high five', pat yourself on the back and be proud of yourselves.

I am sick and tired of this torrent of s***.


----------



## Nem

TT Law said:


> I know this is slightly off topic but is their a plan in place to get the magazine production back on schedule? This is not a dig but concern that with people's memberships in effect lasting for 2 years at the current rate of production the clubs income is at serious risk?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


I'll not try and profess to have done the figure on this, maybe Peter can further enlighten on this point, but if we have income from 500 premium members for 4 issues of magazine production it doesn't matter if those issues are done over one year or two. It's the same income and the same cost just over a different timespan. So to say the clubs income is at risk isn't true I don't believe.

Now I'm not saying this is by any way and ideal situation, a years membership should be a years membership. But this hasn't been a ordinary year by any means. A33 was two months late to start with, no any single person's fault at all, but it moved the schedule a good deal. Issue 34 was then late due to the design change and editorial team change, and for A35 we've tried to take into account the feedback from the design change and not rush it out to poor reception.

We really need now to get the next issue out in two months and then again the same for A37 to even begin to grasp the level of control John had over the time plan of each issue. But as with any new team it takes a while to get a process dialled in to work well, when John took over as editor there was no schedule and it took a couple of years to get to that point. So main point is we know it's got to be reigned in but we just hope we can have a little patience from everyone while we get there.


----------



## Nem




----------



## audimad

I'm getting fed up of all this arguing, this isn't a club anymore. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Nem

audimad said:


> I'm getting fed up of all this arguing, this isn't a club anymore. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


I am too Jeff, but thankfully it's just a handful of people and by no means the majority who seem unable to let us simply get on.


----------



## TT Law

Nem said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is slightly off topic but is their a plan in place to get the magazine production back on schedule? This is not a dig but concern that with people's memberships in effect lasting for 2 years at the current rate of production the clubs income is at serious risk?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I'll not try and profess to have done the figure on this, maybe Peter can further enlighten on this point, but if we have income from 500 premium members for 4 issues of magazine production it doesn't matter if those issues are done over one year or two. It's the same income and the same cost just over a different timespan. So to say the clubs income is at risk isn't true I don't believe.
> 
> Now I'm not saying this is by any way and ideal situation, a years membership should be a years membership. But this hasn't been a ordinary year by any means. A33 was two months late to start with, no any single person's fault at all, but it moved the schedule a good deal. Issue 34 was then late due to the design change and editorial team change, and for A35 we've tried to take into account the feedback from the design change and not rush it out to poor reception.
> 
> We really need now to get the next issue out in two months and then again the same for A37 to even begin to grasp the level of control John had over the time plan of each issue. But as with any new team it takes a while to get a process dialled in to work well, when John took over as editor there was no schedule and it took a couple of years to get to that point. So main point is we know it's got to be reigned in but we just hope we can have a little patience from everyone while we get there.
Click to expand...

Thanks Nick

I think the risk is the income derived from membership fees above what they contribute to magazine production. This would in effect be halved in the year.

As I say this is not some sort of attack just a valid point.

I do think though mate that some of the responses recently to people's points are a bit much. Whatever they say they are members and are entitled to ask questions.

Not this particular thread but others seem to have been posted by the o Leary Ryanair school of customer service. If you don't like it just shut up!

All the best.

Steve


----------



## John-H

Nem said:


> No John, you have not misunderstood, you have found yet another way to highlight that the committee, in your eyes, are failing to provide what we should.
> 
> Run off, give Dani a 'high five', pat yourself on the back and be proud of yourselves.
> 
> I am sick and tired of this torrent of s***.


I was simply asking a question and seeking clarification. Rathar than reacting confrontationally why don't you simply remedy the situation by extending web membership to cover four issues of the newsletter? Asking members to be patient is one thing but denying them what they've paid for is quite another for which they may seek a refund or question the benefit of renewing.












Nem said:


> ... But as with any new team it takes a while to get a process dialled in to work well, when John took over as editor there was no schedule and it took a couple of years to get to that point. ...


You are quite mistaken Nick. I got involved as editor in late 2007 and received the design file templates from Graham the previous designer 26 September 2007. We had no designer then until I met with Paul Harris of Autometrix and Richard Wayte our agreed new designer 7 December 2007. Production was then as follows:

A14 signed off 16 December 2007 "Winter" (Delivered to Clive's house 20th December)
A15 signed off 1 February 2008 "Spring"
A16 signed off 20 May 2008 "Summer"
A17 signed off 19 August 2008 "Autumn"
A18 signed off 15 November 2008 "Winter"

etc.


----------



## Nem

I quite honestly cannot continue to have any discussion with you John, there is more to life.


----------



## OllieTT

Nem said:


> I quite honestly cannot continue to have any discussion with you John, there is more to life.


I know I'm not a member nor a frequent contributor to the forum or owners club, but based on your posts I can genuinely say I would not join the owners club.

Your reaction to concerns raised by members borders on offensive. I am a business owner and I understand frustrations with asshole customers but your attitude stinks. I'm not saying the people who question your decisions don't have an agenda but your retorts are childish and unprofessional. This will damage the reputation of what should be a very enjoyable and supportive community.

I was genuinely considering membership regardless of how often I receive anything, but to see the way the people who run it reply to people who ask for what they have paid for infuriates me. Forget it.

I suggest a nice quiet Christmas and everyone has think about what they want from the owners club and then start the year with a new focus.

That's just my view as an outsider. It's not directed in a nasty manner to any one person directly.

Hope you all have a lovely Christmas.

Ollie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx

Ollie,
If you had any idea how much trouble john would go to to paint the current committee in a bad light, and we are talking extremes, then if you saw and understood them you would understand Nick reply.

If you would like to be "enlightened" just drop me a PM.

To give you a little insight, there was the biggest vote in the history of the TTOC for the committee this year.
John, Dani and Steve (Law) was voted OFF. Now think about your reply.
Lets just say John is just...."just" a little bitter that he is not the editor anymore. So much so that....well its a long story, but a new guy stood up for the job and even then the members vote for him and not John. Hope you can see how much that says.

Join the club, enjoy it and don't be draw in my people with a massive chip on there shoulder that want nothing more than to see people react like you just did. It's a very small group.

Happy Christmas to you Ollie.


----------



## les

Nyxx said:


> Ollie,
> If you had any idea how much trouble john would go to to paint the current committee in a bad light, and we are talking extremes, then if you saw and understood them you would understand Nick reply.
> 
> If you would like to be "enlightened" just drop me a PM.
> 
> To give you a little insight, there was the biggest vote in the history of the TTOC for the committee this year.
> John, Dani and Steve (Law) was voted OFF. Now think about your reply.
> 
> Join the club, enjoy it and don't be draw in my people with a massive chip on there shoulder that want nothing more than to see people react like you just did. It's a very small group.
> 
> Happy Christmas to you Ollie.


Why the secrecy if you have something to say instead of going behind the cover of PM let's hear it. That way the people you are accusing here can have their right to reply after all that's the least you can afford them or are you another with something to hide and have you forgotten the promises the new committee made prior and just after election?


----------



## TT Law

Nyxx said:


> Ollie,
> If you had any idea how much trouble john would go to to paint the current committee in a bad light, and we are talking extremes, then if you saw and understood them you would understand Nick reply.
> 
> If you would like to be "enlightened" just drop me a PM.
> 
> To give you a little insight, there was the biggest vote in the history of the TTOC for the committee this year.
> John, Dani and Steve (Law) was voted OFF. Now think about your reply.
> Lets just say John is just...."just" a little bitter that he is not the editor anymore. So much so that....well its a long story, but a new guy stood up for the job and even then the members vote for him and not John. Hope you can see how much that says.
> 
> Join the club, enjoy it and don't be draw in my people with a massive chip on there shoulder that want nothing more than to see people react like you just did. It's a very small group.
> 
> Happy Christmas to you Ollie.


Nyxx,

As a member I am entitled to ask questions and make points. One of the reasons I have not raised the issue before now is that I dont want it to be about sour grapes. It is not I am simply concerned about what is happening. The magazine is 6 months late.

I am looking forward to reading the magazine but there is no escape that it is horrendously late. A lot went on earlier in the year but that ended back in June so I dont see how that has affected production for so long.

I know that their is history with John H for the current committee but the way posts are replied to really does need some control. If the current angry responses continue we will have no members at all. If it were a business responding in that way they would not be a business for long.

In short I think that asking why the magazine is so late is a legitimate question to ask and just needs a factual response not a defensive one. This is one of the main benefits for premium members and if not delivered why would people pay for it?

Steve


----------



## Nyxx

Les you really do need to think before posting.
If Ollie wants to know the history of what happened am happy to explain. Do you really think we need to post all that crap from before the voting began here again, no we don't it's all in the past but for some like yourself it's anything to try and kick things off. Go and have a beer with John.

Ollie would be right in his thoughts if Nick was talking to a normal member, you know damm well Why he replied like that so please don't be silly.

Yes yes Steve what ever! :lol: We have been there. Am not going there. You have a nice Christmas.

Think I will go watch some paint dry it's far more interesting that reading the same old rubbish from the few who drown on and on and on and on and on and on and on zzzzzzzzzz, ffs move on.


----------



## les

Nyxx said:


> Les you really do need to think before posting.
> If Ollie wants to know the history of what happened am happy to explain. Do you really think we need to post all that crap from before the voting began here again, no we don't it's all in the past but for some like yourself it's anything to try and kick things off. Go and have a beer with John.
> 
> Ollie would be right in his thoughts if Nick was talking to a normal member, you know damm well Why he replied like that so please don't be silly.
> 
> I always think before posting then again I dont go tickle tackling or telling stories out of school. I much prefer to to voice my options here rather than behind people's back unlike some of those on here thats what schoolchildren do.
> 
> I was a member of the TTOC for many years and it pains me to see what the "Greeks baring gifts" have done to this once great club.
> 
> I supported the TTOC not only as an area rep but also as a regular contributor to the mag writing many articles amongst other things. So if you want to point fingers take a long look at yourself and others of your fellow committee members and think about the promises made prior to election. You lot make politicians look like saints.
> 
> Now then do what you were elected to do and get back to the promises you made. I thought long and hard before I decided the current TTOC was no longer something I could be part of and that is a shame.
> 
> Yes yes Steve what ever! :lol: We have been there. Am not going there. You have a nice Christmas.
> 
> Think I will go watch some paint dry it's far more interesting that reading the same old rubbish from the few who drown on and on and on and on and on and on and on zzzzzzzzzz, ffs move on.


----------



## Nyxx

Well Les all the members had there say. Need I say any more. Move on. Because like your reply above its pathetic.
MOVE on, except the members wishers.

Tickle tackling :lol: :lol: :lol: stop it am p****** myself. Telling schoolchildren......yes Les and it so grown up of you months down the line to having nothing better to do than try to pick on any little thing you can to have a go at the committee. Because you did not get your wishers. You want to talk about growing up lol.

Grow up move on. It's painfully boring.

Am not replying to this topic again because at the end of the day that's what your after ....a rise, just like nick said life to short to reply to you and your agenda.

Have a good Christmas.

PS: it would be better to make your reply in the above Quote a different colour because unless you read it though it just looks like you quoted me without replying. And that would look silly.


----------



## les

That's the problem with trying to reply on my phone. Its true the members had their say it's also true those same members will vote again when their subscriptions come around. However your and that of nicks sarcastic responses to genuine questions etc show you for what you are as it's been said by others. Your simply not fit to run a club with your attitudes and disregard for the promises you lot made. Just keep the excuse coming but remember you can fool some of the people some of the time etc. Me I voted with my feet and I suspect others will do similar.


----------



## TT Law

Dave,

I will just keep droning on. It must be tiring listening to my less than 10 posts since June. How dare I ask a question or make a point as a member.

Have a Great Christmas yourself. As you said the members voted and that's history now and they will vote again.

Steve


----------



## Tangerine Knight

I have been reading some of the responses from the committee and I know there has been a lot of bad blood in the past between individuals. I am a great believer that when you are in a position of authority sometimes you have to bite your lip or smile at the devil.I must confess I won't be renewing my membership and I know a lot of others who I speak to off the forum won't be either


----------



## Lollypop86

Something I've noticed here and would like some clarity. Should the committee, mods & admin not be "working together" or are they part of separate entities?

If "working together" then surely some of the conversation of the above shouldn't have happened for all to see and should have been discussed off the forum? Just saying as a manager I take people out of the main room and into my office to talk to them should the conversation not be an open forum for everyone, surely the same rules of courtesy apply here? Or am I being dim?

Not having a dig as I'm not exactly an angel on here but I am just a member so just asking really.

J
xx


----------



## paulc1

OllieTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite honestly cannot continue to have any discussion with you John, there is more to life.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not a member nor a frequent contributor to the forum or owners club, but based on your posts I can genuinely say I would not join the owners club.
> 
> Your reaction to concerns raised by members borders on offensive. I am a business owner and I understand frustrations with asshole customers but your attitude stinks. I'm not saying the people who question your decisions don't have an agenda but your retorts are childish and unprofessional. This will damage the reputation of what should be a very enjoyable and supportive community.
> 
> I was genuinely considering membership regardless of how often I receive anything, but to see the way the people who run it reply to people who ask for what they have paid for infuriates me. Forget it.
> 
> I suggest a nice quiet Christmas and everyone has think about what they want from the owners club and then start the year with a new focus.
> 
> That's just my view as an outsider. It's not directed in a nasty manner to any one person directly.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Christmas.
> 
> Ollie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Hi Ollie 
Welcome to the club and it's a fantastic club and well run and organised and well worth joining properly to get the mag and see all the things the club does

Nick would never speak to anyone else like that other than John h and Dani and to be honest I don't blame him after all the underhand tactics that were carried out by Team John at the time of this years election in order to discredit the current committee , the tactics would shame a politician , and I can only guess that the voting TTOC must have felt the same as team John took such a kicking in the votes that none of them got voted in so they decided to avoid the AGM and dropped out at the last minute and missed EvenTT the next day ,I guess embarrassment might have been a factor , 
Everybody else in the club wishes this would stop so we can all move on , but for a few people they can't and it's now been dragging on for nearly a year and all they are doing is discrediting the club so I hope you can understand Nicks response to their continue moaning and sniping


----------



## les

paulc1 said:


> OllieTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite honestly cannot continue to have any discussion with you John, there is more to life.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not a member nor a frequent contributor to the forum or owners club, but based on your posts I can genuinely say I would not join the owners club.
> 
> Your reaction to concerns raised by members borders on offensive. I am a business owner and I understand frustrations with asshole customers but your attitude stinks. I'm not saying the people who question your decisions don't have an agenda but your retorts are childish and unprofessional. This will damage the reputation of what should be a very enjoyable and supportive community.
> 
> I was genuinely considering membership regardless of how often I receive anything, but to see the way the people who run it reply to people who ask for what they have paid for infuriates me. Forget it.
> 
> I suggest a nice quiet Christmas and everyone has think about what they want from the owners club and then start the year with a new focus.
> 
> That's just my view as an outsider. It's not directed in a nasty manner to any one person directly.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Christmas.
> 
> Ollie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ollie
> Welcome to the club and it's a fantastic club and well run and organised and well worth joining properly to get the mag and see all the things the club does
> 
> Nick would never speak to anyone else like that other than John h and Dani and to be honest I don't blame him after all the underhand tactics that were carried out by Team John at the time of this years election in order to discredit the current committee , the tactics would shame a politician , and I can only guess that the voting TTOC must have felt the same as team John took such a kicking in the votes that none of them got voted in so they decided to avoid the AGM and dropped out at the last minute and missed EvenTT the next day ,I guess embarrassment might have been a factor ,
> Everybody else in the club wishes this would stop so we can all move on , but for a few people they can't and it's now been dragging on for nearly a year and all they are doing is discrediting the club so I hope you can understand Nicks response to their continue moaning and sniping
Click to expand...

Lots of untruths there but you seem hell bent on keeping this going for probably your own political reasons. More than John and Dani have been verbally abused for asking legitimate questions. Now if you wish to continue this do be it after all it's you that's msking attacks. You forget all the great work John and Dani did to make the TTOC the club it was more than most it must be said. So if you want to get on with proving how great the TTOC still is then do it but for most the jury is still out and the promises made yet to be delivered or were they just political clap trap. Action my friend speaks louder than words and more than enough words have been written so its well time the ballance was redressed.


----------



## paulc1

Les there is not one untruth there , I happened to see the inside track on how John bought up the issue with Sara to destroy her rep before the election over the bonnet issue and I know the full story on that one has it was myself that sorted all of it and it was so distorted that people from the ttoc actually made a point of speaking to me at ADI and evenTT to say how disgusting his actions were to try what he did 
And as for the election they took a hiding and pulled out of staying the same day that results were posted so that's either embarrassment or humiliation at losing so no untruths at all les and I don't remember seeing them at evenTT when they would have been there had they been elected so what does that tell you

The balance was resolved when the election happened and the TTOC voted for the current commitee to stay in place and they have done ever thing they said they would, the mag is late and that is down to getting people to write articles , the last thing we need is a mag full of crap just to get it out on time , I wrote in the last two and will write in the next one to do my bit maybe you should help rather than moan and then it will come out quicker


----------



## les

paulc1 said:


> Les there is not one untruth there , I happened to see the inside track on how John bought up the issue with Sara to destroy her rep before the election over the bonnet issue and I know the full story on that one has it was myself that sorted all of it and it was so distorted that people from the ttoc actually made a point of speaking to me at ADI and evenTT to say how disgusting his actions were to try what he did
> And as for the election they took a hiding and pulled out of staying the same day that results were posted so that's either embarrassment or humiliation at losing so no untruths at all les and I don't remember seeing them at evenTT when they would have been there had they been elected so what does that tell you
> 
> The balance was resolved when the election happened and the TTOC voted for the current commitee to stay in place and they have done ever thing they said they would, the mag is late and that is down to getting people to write articles , the last thing we need is a mag full of crap just to get it out on time , I wrote in the last two and will write in the next one to do my bit maybe you should help rather than moan and then it will come out quicker


I am not going to reply line by line to your post above however you say there is not one untruth in what you say above. That is again UNTRUE.

Quote "Nick would never speak to anyone else like that other than John h and Dani" Unquote.

WRONG! Mate Nick has spoken to people on here in a manner not befitting a chairman of any club. Nick has been abusive openly on the TTF and not just ex committee members either but to people who have done much in the past to add to the success of the TTOC not just lay members. FACT! Now I could go on about the mag but I will leave it with the simple fact above.


----------



## paulc1

Well I guess it wasnt such a issue for most people within the TTOC over what Nick May or may not have said as the TTOC voted him to stay as chairman , you moan a lot about this but don't do much as if it really mattered you would have payed your money and backed your mate but you didn't

And again everything I said I wrote is as it was , not untruth I know what happened over the bonnet issue , you were not there And I saw how it was twisted by John

And I guess you were not at eventt to know they were not there and not being a paid member I guess you would not have seen the voting result , well just to inform you it wasn't even close ! so everyone else must have seen something different to you


----------



## les

paulc1 said:


> Well I guess it wasnt such a issue for most people within the TTOC over what Nick May or may not have said as the TTOC voted him to stay as chairman , you moan a lot about this but don't do much as if it really mattered you would have payed your money and backed your mate but you didn't
> 
> And again everything I said I wrote is as it was , not untruth I know what happened over the bonnet issue , you were not there And I saw how it was twisted by John
> 
> And I guess you were not at eventt to know they were not there and not being a paid member I guess you would not have seen the voting result , well just to inform you it wasn't even close ! so everyone else must have seen something different to you


You have no need to inform me of anything as it is you making the untrue statements as I have pointed out. And just to enlighten you further Nick's abusive outbursts came after the event tt so I had no need to be there. I could enlighten you further on the mag but then I have already posted about it before, perhaps to have never read them. 
What I have written above is from what I know and they abuse is still on here for you and anybody else to read. What I have written and stated is what I have read, done or been there.

The membership didn't know at the time what the new committee would come up with only the promises they made they do now and of course they will have a second chance to voice their opinions at the next AGM. Now finally do you take back the statement that "Nick would never speak to anyone else like that other than John h and Dani" as I know for a FACT that is not true as I have stated or are you going to continue to play the politician?


----------



## paulc1

les said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess it wasnt such a issue for most people within the TTOC over what Nick May or may not have said as the TTOC voted him to stay as chairman , you moan a lot about this but don't do much as if it really mattered you would have payed your money and backed your mate but you didn't
> 
> And again everything I said I wrote is as it was , not untruth I know what happened over the bonnet issue , you were not there And I saw how it was twisted by John
> 
> And I guess you were not at eventt to know they were not there and not being a paid member I guess you would not have seen the voting result , well just to inform you it wasn't even close ! so everyone else must have seen something different to you
> 
> 
> 
> You have no need to inform me of anything as it is you making the untrue statements as I have pointed out. And just to enlighten you further Nick's abusive outbursts came after the event tt so I had no need to be there. I could enlighten you further on the mag but then I have already posted about it before, perhaps to have never read them.
> What I have written above is from what I know and they abuse is still on here for you and anybody else to read. What I have written and stated is what I have read, done or been there.
> 
> The membership didn't know at the time what the new committee would come up with only the promises they made they do now and of course they will have a second chance to voice their opinions at the next AGM. Now finally do you take back the statement that "Nick would never speak to anyone else like that other than John h and Dani" as I know for a FACT that is not true as I have stated or are you going to continue to play the politician?
Click to expand...

I've said my bit now and stand by it and that's me done I can see that this would go on all night if I was so inclined to do so , but I'm not , there is nothing I can say will change your mind and vice versa , I voted in the election and each vote made the difference and the people I voted for got in , if you feel so strongly about things maybe you should also pay up and vote 
And that's me done other than all this bickering is just hurting the club


----------



## peter-ss

I received my copy of Absolutte 35 today, have read it from cover to cover and am glad to see that it's back on track.

The quality feel is back with the return of the glossy cover, using a mixture of the original magazine and new magazine layout works very well and there's a good mixture of content, which I found interesting to read.

The only thing that's slightly disappointing is that there's a few mistakes, throughout the magazine, that have made it to print. If you would like some assistance with proof reading articles for future issues then please let me know.


----------



## Nem

peter-ss said:


> I received my copy of Absolutte 35 today, have read it from cover to cover and am glad to see that it's back on track.
> 
> The quality feel is back with the return of the glossy cover, using a mixture of the original magazine and new magazine layout works very well and there's a good mixture of content, which I found interesting to read.
> 
> The only thing that's slightly disappointing is that there's a few mistakes, throughout the magazine, that have made it to print. If you would like some assistance with proof reading articles for future issues then please let me know.


Thanks for the feedback Peter 

We're on a tight schedule for the next issue so would be grateful for the help. I'll add you into the proof reading emails.


----------



## les

paulc1 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess it wasnt such a issue for most people within the TTOC over what Nick May or may not have said as the TTOC voted him to stay as chairman , you moan a lot about this but don't do much as if it really mattered you would have payed your money and backed your mate but you didn't
> 
> And again everything I said I wrote is as it was , not untruth I know what happened over the bonnet issue , you were not there And I saw how it was twisted by John
> 
> And I guess you were not at eventt to know they were not there and not being a paid member I guess you would not have seen the voting result , well just to inform you it wasn't even close ! so everyone else must have seen something different to you
> 
> 
> 
> You have no need to inform me of anything as it is you making the untrue statements as I have pointed out. And just to enlighten you further Nick's abusive outbursts came after the event tt so I had no need to be there. I could enlighten you further on the mag but then I have already posted about it before, perhaps to have never read them.
> What I have written above is from what I know and they abuse is still on here for you and anybody else to read. What I have written and stated is what I have read, done or been there.
> 
> The membership didn't know at the time what the new committee would come up with only the promises they made they do now and of course they will have a second chance to voice their opinions at the next AGM. Now finally do you take back the statement that "Nick would never speak to anyone else like that other than John h and Dani" as I know for a FACT that is not true as I have stated or are you going to continue to play the politician?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've said my bit now and stand by it and that's me done I can see that this would go on all night if I was so inclined to do so , but I'm not , there is nothing I can say will change your mind and vice versa , I voted in the election and each vote made the difference and the people I voted for got in , if you feel so strongly about things maybe you should also pay up and vote
> And that's me done other than all this bickering is just hurting the club
Click to expand...

Just the kind of reply I was expecting. I pointed out your untruth and you side step it. Never mind as its what I expected then you don't disappoint me far from it you confirm what I thought and knew. Remember you returned to the topic not me and by stating incorrect facts invited comment. On a positive note if the magazine is good and so it should be after so long in the making then let's hope you can continue to produce similar and regularly after all that's the challenge.


----------



## audimad

peter-ss said:


> I received my copy of Absolutte 35 today, have read it from cover to cover and am glad to see that it's back on track.
> 
> The quality feel is back with the return of the glossy cover, using a mixture of the original magazine and new magazine layout works very well and there's a good mixture of content, which I found interesting to read.
> 
> The only thing that's slightly disappointing is that there's a few mistakes, throughout the magazine, that have made it to print. If you would like some assistance with proof reading articles for future issues then please let me know.


I have noticed a few mistakes too. Stanford Hall 2014 being one of them.


----------



## jamman

For what it's worth I enjoyed the mag although the thread doesn't seem about that anymore


----------



## NaughTTy

I was thinking the same things James 

Sadly, I have a feeling that A35 will be my last issue - my TTOC membership is up for renewal after this issue but, after 10 years as a member, I very much doubt I'll be renewing this time. The constant battling and bickering has become far too tedious and embarrassing now and I can't see any point being associated with it any longer. There are way more important things in life IMHO :roll:

A real shame :?


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Just wanted to say got the mag on Friday
Great read, good photos and nice lay out.
So all in all great job done by all.

On a personal note I hope all the people that are on about leaving the club, I sorry to hear this.
I my self am looking forward to 2014 to enjoy the shows and the monthly meets we have.
I have only ever met really nice people over the year and have enjoyed every min of it Also have some really good friends now.

I hope that 2014 will be a good year for the club and that every one can enjoy all the great thing about the tt cars.

Have a great Christmas every one .

Phil


----------



## Mark Davies

I don't know about everyone else, but I do wonder just how long the current coalition government will be in office before they stop blaming all the ills of the economy on the last government. You'd think after more than 3 years in office they'd think they were responsible for something. Likewise, I wonder just when the committee is going to stop putting all criticism down to past personal grievances? It doesn't seem to matter who it comes from as simply because someone is voicing criticism they are instantly assumed to be in bed with the 'old enemy' and as a result their concerns are immediately brushed aside. Just like the Conservative blaming Labour for the state of the economy, this can't go on indefinitely. At some point the committee have to man-up and accept some criticism might actually be justifiable and not just a product of bitterness. Remember, people who used to be on the committee were on the committee because they cared about the club. They won't stop caring about the club now they're not on the committee and they're bound to voice opinions. It's inevitable and perfectly natural. Get over it and deal with it in a grown-up fashion.

I suggest you take note of comments from the likes of OllieTT (unless you want to do the usual and claim he's some friend of John or perhaps a phantom account) and begin to appreciate how much damage this defensive, tin hat on in the trenches attitude is doing. It's a simple fact the magazine is 6 months late. It's a simple fact that decidng a 12 months membership will instead cover 4 magazines over 2 years is going to halve the club's income, and while the majority of the Club's expenses go into printing the magazine not all of its money goes towards that, so the loss of funds _will_ have an impact elsewhere.

It's a genuine worry, people have a right to voice it and paying members (whoever they are) deserve to be treated with a little more respect from their elected committee - and especially from their chairman.


----------



## Nem

There lies the problem, someone says something incorrect and then another takes it onboard as fact.

The magazine is NOT 6 months late.

The last magazine was sent out at the end of June. So the next one should have been sent out end of September. So from end of September to middle of December is just under 3 months late.

Steve posted up 6 months further up the thread, you've read it and taken it as gospel and now believe it.

Unless of course we're back to the thinking that this is the Summer issue and should have been out in June etc etc. But then A34 was Winter 2012 which was finally sent out in February as the Spring issue but nobody had a problem then of course.

If people genuinely cared about this club, like John and Dani then they should have the common sense to post up questions on the Members Forum, or even send them to the committee email address. Then they will be answered as genuine questions as best we can. While things are still being posted on here in public simply pointing out our believed failings then they should expect the responses they are getting.

Only then will this end and the club can start to mend.

Oh, and people like Les simply don't deserve the time of day, no longer a member, hates the club, hates the committee and is just posting to stir things up.


----------



## Lollypop86

"I predict a riot........I predict a riot!"

It's Christmas lets all just get s**** faced and be merry and not argue 

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> "I predict a riot........I predict a riot!"
> 
> It's Christmas lets all just get s**** faced and be merry and not argue
> 
> J
> Xx


I would love to see an end to all the arguments.


----------



## Lollypop86

It will never happen but I don't think that this is the right place to air views on the committee etc you have a problem take it direct don't try and get loads of people on the band wagon

J
Xx


----------



## les

Oh, and people like Les simply don't deserve the time of day, no longer a member, hates the club, hates the committee and is just posting to stir things up.[/quote]

You sir are a deceitful liar. I am sorry everybody but I am not prepared to put up with lies. Decite and Personal attacks from this chairman of a club I did much to help in many years as a member of what was once a great club. This poor excuse for a chairman is one of the main reasons why I am no longer the a member of TTOC. I have tried not to lower myself to the level of this abusive person but perhaps he needs talking too in language he understands. You sir are not fit to hold the office of TTOC chairman. Many have seen you now for what you are a bullying abusive liar and many long standing members will desert the TTOC because of you. You have shown what you are capable of on more than one occasion and will carry the responsibility for your open abuse and lies. I hope that's clear enough and in a language you understand your own.


----------



## Nyxx

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Handbags at ten paces?

Very good read this issue, however mine was slightly soggy lol

J
Xx


----------



## Desmosuzy996

Looking forward to my copy arriving, and seeing what she looks like dirty!

Love my (Sara's old) shiny bonnet


----------



## Nyxx

Car looks great Suzy


----------



## jamman

Desmosuzy996 said:


> Looking forward to my copy arriving, and seeing what she looks like dirty!
> 
> Love my (Sara's old) shiny bonnet


Checked this car out when I was at Neil's lovely condition.


----------



## burns

My heart is aflutter at seeing my beautiful mk1 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

You're keeping her in such beautiful condition Suzy 8)


----------



## audimad

audimad said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my copy of Absolutte 35 today, have read it from cover to cover and am glad to see that it's back on track.
> 
> The quality feel is back with the return of the glossy cover, using a mixture of the original magazine and new magazine layout works very well and there's a good mixture of content, which I found interesting to read.
> 
> The only thing that's slightly disappointing is that there's a few mistakes, throughout the magazine, that have made it to print. If you would like some assistance with proof reading articles for future issues then please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed a few mistakes too. Stanford Hall 2014 being one of them.
Click to expand...

I think you will need to proof read the proof readers. :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Great issue once again ,thanks everyone


----------



## Gone

jamman said:


> For what it's worth I enjoyed the mag although the thread doesn't seem about that anymore


OP was asking where the hell is it, not what do you think of it, or what do you think of the club or anything else.

Have to admit, I wondered too. Hadn't asked, had faith it would arrive in due course although late Dec for a Q3 schedule is taking the pass just a little bit. That's understatement and I am British.

Main point for me is, membership due now, paid for 4 issues, so far have received 3. I know the club will make it right - it's run by decent people. But it looks, frankly, unprofessional and disorganised.

So far this year I've made the membership fee back in discounts. So I'm not out of pocket per se. But as the club sells itself on the mag so very much I think it should at least be on time, 3 months late is a bit steep. To catch up now the club needs 2 issues in 1 quarter which is a very big ask.

Also, minor grammatical errors are annoying but inevitable. Major gaffes such as Stanford Hall/AITP are inexcusable. Not a pop at the ed so ffs don't interpret it as such.


----------



## John-H

Nem said:


> ...
> There lies the problem, someone says something incorrect and then another takes it onboard as fact.


Ain't that the truth...



Nem said:


> ...
> The magazine is NOT 6 months late.
> 
> The last magazine was sent out at the end of June. So the next one should have been sent out end of September. So from end of September to middle of December is just under 3 months late.
> 
> Steve posted up 6 months further up the thread, you've read it and taken it as gospel and now believe it.
> 
> Unless of course we're back to the thinking that this is the Summer issue and should have been out in June etc etc. But then A34 was Winter 2012 which was finally sent out in February as the Spring issue ...


Errr... please check the front covers for accuracy Nick:

*A33 titled "Winter"*, signed off January 2013 (my last issue as editor)
*A34 titled "Spring"* sent out June 2013 (three months late in "summer" slot - produced by committee)
*A35 titled "Autumn"* sent out December 2013 (in "Winter" slot - _by issue title apparently only three months late. _)

*What happened to the "Sumner" issue?*

It appears Steve (TT Law) is correct. Had A35 been titled the "Summer" issue, in the correct sequence, then it would have been more obvious that *the magazine IS indeed six months late*. Why was it called the "Autumn" issue and "summer" missed out?

It's currently running a six month production schedule and needs to be three month for a quarterly magazine.The glossy quality of A35 appears to be an improvement on A34 though, so let's hope things continue to improve if someone corrects the grammar, spelling and other errors before going to print. No _Dr AbsoluTTe_, _Oilman_ or _Around the regions_ though? Surely in six months preparation something could have been included - I thought these items were coming back in - is this not the case?



paulc1 said:


> Les there is not one untruth there , I happened to see the inside track on how John bought up the issue with Sara to destroy her rep before the election over the bonnet issue and I know the full story on that one has it was myself that sorted all of it and it was so distorted that people from the ttoc actually made a point of speaking to me at ADI and evenTT to say how disgusting his actions were to try what he did
> And as for the election they took a hiding and pulled out of staying the same day that results were posted so that's either embarrassment or humiliation at losing so no untruths at all les and I don't remember seeing them at evenTT when they would have been there had they been elected so what does that tell you
> ...


A complaint was made to me by a number of members that Sara had told them she was getting a "free re-spray" from you in return for placing an article promoting your company in the magazine. They didn't think that was right. It's a fair question as personal gain for advertising in the magazine is not allowed under the constitution. When challenged Sara did not deny the work was offered free of charge but said she had subsequently made a "donation to charity" instead.

The trouble is these issues undermine trust in the magazine's editorial independence of its articles. Had I known, it wouldn't have been published. I tried to raise this with the committee but by that time I had been removed (unconstitutionally prior to election) for not agreeing with four others on the committee to separation of the TTOC from the TTF and having alerted members to this. I was then being ignored by the committee or attacked and what I said was denied.

Having raised all the issues to members it was up to members to decide who they believed, what they thought was acceptable and make a choice in the elections as to who they wanted to be on the committee. The result of the election was given to candidates prior to the AGM (e.g. editor Trev 49 John 43 votes) and having lost there was then no point in attending given the atmosphere which was threatening to become a bun fight. Members made their choice and have the result. I'm sorry for anyone who feels let down.

On another note and just to make it clear; this is a free speech public forum and this is the TTOC discussion area.


----------



## jamman

Gone Ape said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth I enjoyed the mag although the thread doesn't seem about that anymore
> 
> 
> 
> OP was asking where the hell ....
Click to expand...

So sorry my mistake :roll:


----------



## Nyxx

"free speech" a John, how about, it's a new year very soon, grow up, move on. Put it all in the past, shake hands. Peace and all that, put an end to all this bitterness. 
We all knows why Dana asks Were's A35 and her agenda behind it, followed by les, etc etc. let's please end this year and start a new one. A new start!

Let's all start the new year, try to get along and put the past in the past. Let's move on. Let's end it now start a fresh with a new year.

So let me start by saying...

Happy new year to you all


----------



## les

Nyxx said:


> "free speech" a John, how about, it's a new year very soon, grow up, move on. Put it all in the past, shake hands. Peace and all that, put an end to all this bitterness.
> We all knows why Dana asks Were's A35 and her agenda behind it, followed by les, etc etc. let's please end this year and start a new one. A new start!
> 
> Let's all start the new year, try to get along and put the past in the past. Let's move on. Let's end it now start a fresh with a new year.
> 
> So let me start by saying...
> 
> Happy new year to you all


Here we go again you take a swipe and start with an insult then say move on. If you really want to move on stop the insults. John stated facts as I have which some don't like well that's tuff. Lies have been stated and exposed but those lying choose to ignore the truth and resort to insults. So yes let's start a fresh if it's what you really want and cut the insults but an answer to a honest genuine question such as what happened to the summer addition of the the magazine should not go unanswered.


----------



## Nyxx

You see Les, it's not so much the question is it, it's who is asking it and the reason why Les. So let's not kid ourself and hide behind its a "genuine honest question to ask", don't insult people's intelligence Les, it's the same reason why you was the second person to reply to this topic and you did so with the same agenda. But....it must end. That's the point am trying to make, please let's all end it.

So Les I ask you can we please move on and start the new year without any snip's or question with a agenda behind them.
Can we please try and all put this in the pass and all get on.

I really do mean it, I did not join a club to argue with anyone, or fall out with anyone.

I truly would like to start a fresh Les in 2014. So someone has to start it. So......

Happy new year Les.


----------



## les

Nyxx said:


> You see Les, it's not so much the question is it, it's who is asking it and the reason why Les. So let's not kid ourself and hide behind its a perfectly normal question to ask, don't insult people intelligence Les, it's the same reason why you was the second person to reply to this topic and you did so with the same agenda. But....it must end. That's the point an trying to make, please let's all end it.
> 
> So Les I ask you can we please move and on and start the new year without any snip's or question with a agenda behind them.
> Can we please try and all put this in the pass and all get on.
> 
> I really do mean it, I did not join a club to argue with anyone, nor believe it or not I have no wise to fall out with anyone.
> 
> I truly would like to start a fresh Les in 2014. So someone has to start it. So......Happy new year Les.


Only agenda is the truth which is in very short supply unlike the insults that have been banned about by those who seek to hide it and duck reasonable questions as John posed above. Sometimes like lies need to be exposed along with personal attacks on people who have asked genuine questions only to be charged with hidden agenda accusations. I am no longer a member of the TTOC but I am a member here. I have said it before you can fool some of tge people some of the time. So yes lets drop the personal attacks get an answer to a very reasonable question about what happened to the summer mag that was tried to be covered up and then we can all move on but until the abuse and personl attacks stop how can that be expected to happen.

Happy new year and let's hope the mag along with the edition's in the right order get back on track.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

A35 just arrived this morning. Thanks to all


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

paulc1 said:


> OllieTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quite honestly cannot continue to have any discussion with you John, there is more to life.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not a member nor a frequent contributor to the forum or owners club, but based on your posts I can genuinely say I would not join the owners club.
> 
> Your reaction to concerns raised by members borders on offensive. I am a business owner and I understand frustrations with asshole customers but your attitude stinks. I'm not saying the people who question your decisions don't have an agenda but your retorts are childish and unprofessional. This will damage the reputation of what should be a very enjoyable and supportive community.
> 
> I was genuinely considering membership regardless of how often I receive anything, but to see the way the people who run it reply to people who ask for what they have paid for infuriates me. Forget it.
> 
> I suggest a nice quiet Christmas and everyone has think about what they want from the owners club and then start the year with a new focus.
> 
> That's just my view as an outsider. It's not directed in a nasty manner to any one person directly.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Christmas.
> 
> Ollie
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ollie
> Welcome to the club and it's a fantastic club and well run and organised and well worth joining properly to get the mag and see all the things the club does
> 
> *Nick would never speak to anyone else like that other than John h and Dani *and to be honest I don't blame him after all the underhand tactics that were carried out by Team John at the time of this years election in order to discredit the current committee , the tactics would shame a politician , and I can only guess that the voting TTOC must have felt the same as team John took such a kicking in the votes that none of them got voted in so they decided to avoid the AGM and dropped out at the last minute and missed EvenTT the next day ,I guess embarrassment might have been a factor ,
> Everybody else in the club wishes this would stop so we can all move on , but for a few people they can't and it's now been dragging on for nearly a year and all they are doing is discrediting the club so I hope you can understand Nicks response to their continue moaning and sniping
Click to expand...

Paul that is rubbish!
He speaks like that to anyone he feels is criticising him or the committee. Oillie I suggest that you look at where I asked for the AGM minutes and the response I got then and at other times.
It is the chairman and his side kicks that are discrediting the club with their unfriendly obnoxious replies.


----------



## Gazzer

Groundhog Day..................... :roll: :roll:


----------



## les

Gazzer said:


> Groundhog Day..................... :roll: :roll:


But not for resonable questions asked such as what happened to the summer addition of 
Abolutte hey :wink:


----------



## gvij

Out of interest does the basic 15£ membership includes newsletters, are these just digital versions of the magazine or some kind of condensed version? Im in Ireland , what additional postage costs would I be looking at over and above the 35 if I subscribed to the premium membership. Does web or premium membership give access to past pdfs of the mag? Tia.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

gvij said:


> Out of interest does the basic 15£ membership includes newsletters, are these just digital versions of the magazine or some kind of condensed version? Im in Ireland , what additional postage costs would I be looking at over and above the 35 if I subscribed to the premium membership. Does web or premium membership give access to past pdfs of the mag? Tia.


Hi all the info is on the club shop site www.ttoc.co.uk/shop European postage is an extra £10 but we also sell International online membership with online magazines for £35. The Web newsletter is a very cut down version of the mag .


----------



## spike

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> . The Web newsletter is a very cut down version of the mag .


Really, thought was complete magazine just on a PDF?


----------



## gvij

spike said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> . The Web newsletter is a very cut down version of the mag .
> 
> 
> 
> Really, thought was complete magazine just on a PDF?
Click to expand...

Yes I was thinking it wouldn't be called a newsletter otherwise. Thanks for info. One other question if I opted for 2 quid option of back copies with a uk address(which I have also but they charge for forwarding, could I get the latest copy that way with basic membership?Are there any pdf options on past issues for basic or full members? Tia


----------



## Nyxx

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Paul that is rubbish!
> He speaks like that to anyone he feels is criticising him or the committee. Oillie I suggest that you look at where I asked for the AGM minutes and the response I got then and at other times.
> It is the chairman and his side kicks that are discrediting the club with their unfriendly obnoxious replies.


Yes go have a good look because it's the same old people with the same old agenda.

Luvs my Cupra, has a big tie in with Mark Davis, John H, Dana.....o let me stop because any foul can see where this is going.

Luvs my Cupra loves posting anything to try and kick things off, along with all the same old names in the very post she wants you to look at. Lol, really well thought out LuvsmyCupra. Why did she ask the question, the same as Dani asks her question, sure go have a good read. Zzzzzzz here is a link to her post 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=431866
They tried to kick out the current committee and they failed. But like little children because they did not get there way, they keep throwing the dolls and Teddy's out of there push chairs. It's just impossible for them to move on and put it behind them.

Normal people would shake hands and move on, but for some people they never will. Very sad. Very poor losers and people like Les who cannot see the woods for the trees he still thinks the question are "honest", that's right!!!! :lol:

I said to Paul C at the TTOC meet after the AGM, if John H had won the vote for editor I would have made a point of seeing him and congratulated him on his win and wish him well in the job. Just because he was not my choice does not mean I could act like some of the people above. I stand by what I said to Paul C and to me it's about being a adult and acting like one.


----------



## paulc1

Nyxx said:


> Luvs my Cupra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul that is rubbish!
> He speaks like that to anyone he feels is criticising him or the committee. Oillie I suggest that you look at where I asked for the AGM minutes and the response I got then and at other times.
> It is the chairman and his side kicks that are discrediting the club with their unfriendly obnoxious replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes go have a good look because it's the same old people with the same old agenda.
> 
> Luvs my Cupra, has a big tie in with Mark Davis, John H, Dana.....o let me stop because any foul can see where this is going.
> 
> Luvs my Cupra loves posting anything to try and kick things off, along with all the same old names in the very post she wants you to look at. Lol, really well thought out LuvsmyCupra. Why did she ask the question, the same as Dani asks her question, sure go have a good read. Zzzzzzz here is a link to her post
> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=431866
> They tried to kick out the current committee and they failed. But like little children because they did not get there way, they keep throwing the dolls and Teddy's out of there push chairs. It's just impossible for them to move on and put it behind them.
> 
> Normal people would shake hands and move on, but for some people they never will. Very sad. Very poor losers and people like Les who cannot see the woods for the trees he still thinks the question are "honest", that's right!!!! :lol:
> 
> I said to Paul C at the TTOC meet after the AGM, if John H had won the vote for editor I would have made a point of seeing him and congratulated him on his win and wish him well in the job. Just because he was not my choice does not mean I could act like some of the people above. I stand by what I said to Paul C and to me it's about being a adult and acting like one.
Click to expand...

I most certainly do remember you saying that Dave , and it's about time we all grew up and moved on together as I should imagine that this carrying on is just making us a laughing stock amongst the other Audi clubs


----------



## OeTT

Quick question for you Nyxx, do you get paid as the official club troll? You seem to be the one who likes to stir and keep things bubbling when they should be laid to rest? Happy New Year


----------



## Nyxx

Troll ! how rude 

Happy new year to you to 

Nothing I would like more than see an end to topic's to stir things up , there never started by me are they. Lay this all to rest! lets hope so since we are now into a new year  you do have a point I should not bite at the few that do start these kind of topic.
Good idea for a New Years res.


----------



## audimad

OeTT said:


> Quick question for you Nyxx, do you get paid as the official club troll? You seem to be the one who likes to stir and keep things bubbling when they should be laid to rest? Happy New Year


+1


----------



## TT Law

I think it is a little naive to expect people not to ask questions even if you think they have an agenda.

If you take a look at what has happened to the magazine for instance I would have been amazed if people didn't ask questions. The previous editor was ousted in a rather poor fashion prior to the actual committee votes (In the past move on). He was then defeated in the AGM votes which was fully democratic and cannot be questioned (In the past move on). Promises were made as part of the election and these are quite rightly open to scrutiny.

A34 was the first of the new look and had many errors and was of poorer quality than previous editions (Not a criticism this has been accepted by the committee).

Great things were expected of A35 and in part they have been delivered. It is late but of much better quality than A34 which is to be applauded but still has some large errors, again not what we were used to in the past.

The magazine now appears to be put together by the committee as a whole rather than by the editor as was primarily the case in the past. No bad thing some might say but what it has shown is that timescales slip with this approach.

So why do I write this? Of course some will be along to say it is simply to support John blindly. They are entitled to that opinion. The real reason is that as others have said the club needs to move on and that simply has not happened yet. Action speaks louder than any words so when the promises that were made are kept this should all go away but until then those who previously did an award winning excellent job such as John will no doubt watch from the sidelines and from time to time ask questions. Why wouldn't they? They will obviously be thinking how differently things could have been.

I think the main thing that needs to happen is that when a question is asked by a member, other members or committee members respect their right to ask and offer an honest response rather than getting aggressive or defensive.

Best Wishes for the New Year to all.

Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!!!! All lines were drawn at midnight last night so lets just mooooooove on

J
xx


----------

